# 1:18 Junkyard diorama



## jayz606

Hey guys, I'm form over in the diecast area of the site and was just taking a peek in here. I'm a diorama addict and am currently working on a HUGE (12' x 6') 1:18 Junkyard/Rodshop diorama. These pics are of my smaller one that I have set up right now and I threw some pics of my rod shop in there too. I "unrestore" models and build alot of stuff custom. Check em out.
I'll post part 2 in another post.
Jay
Backforty Diecast


----------



## Jafo

nicely done. love the rust!


----------



## JasonZ

Thats pretty cool!


----------



## 1luis

awesome, good job:thumbsup:


----------



## Jerzferno

You are the detailing master. Unbelieveably life like!


----------



## WarbirdTA

Nice!

George


----------



## dargrin

Sweet caroline! Very nice. What did you do to maket the bubbly rust?


----------



## roadrner

Great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## starduster

Great dio, those caes look like the ones near my house only on peoples front lawn heh, heh, and the junkyard dog a nice touch, great modeling thanks for the photos. Karl


----------



## Diomakr

that looks great- very impressive (12'X6' is a good start)


----------

